
New Azerty Keyboard Makes It Easier to Type in French - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/standards/merveilleux-new-algorithmpowered-azerty-keyboard-standard-makes-it-easier-to-type-in-french
======
melling
“the benchmark French body for voluntary standards, used a predictive
algorithm to design a keyboard that is more intuitive and ergonomic for French
speakers than the current AZERTY keyboard.”

Shouldn’t we change the design of the keyboard, in general, if we want it to
be more ergonomic? A split keyboard, for example.

